# Membership renewal



## kdorward (Aug 8, 2006)

I renewed my mebership awhile ago.   I want to see how long my membership is good to.   Also I think I remember I got some renewal credits.   How do I find out how many I have.   Any help would be appreciated.   I wanted to renew my add and maybe add another add.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 15, 2006)

send an email to tug@tug2.net and I will provide you with this information!


----------

